# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  καίγονται συνέχεια οι λαμπτήρες

## dmitspan

Καλησπέρα,
στην κουζίνα έχω δύο λαμπτήρες πυρακτώσεως που ανάβουν μαζί από έναν διακόπτη. Ο ένας λαμπτήρας καίγεται συχνά, μάλιστα στο παρελθόν λόγω απανωτών καψιμάτων άλλαξα το ντουί. Φαίνεται να ηρέμησε για αρκετό καιρό ώσπου πάλι τις τελευταίες μέρες έκαψε 3 στις σειρά.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι ελαττωματικό το ντουί ή οι λάμπες ή υπάρχει λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία, αλλά έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές με το πολύμετρο.

Και φάση και ουδέτερος έχουν τάση σε σχέση με τη γείωση, δλδ μετράω φάση-γείωση και ουδέτερο-γείωση και τα δύο είναι υπό τάση, 57V το ένα και 67V το άλλο (δε θυμάμαι τώρα ποιο πάει σε ποιο), είναι ορθό όμως αυτό;

----------


## jimk

δοκιμασε να αλαξεις διακοπτη η κοιτα μηπως δεν πατανε τα καλωδια καλα

----------


## Panoss

> Και φάση και ουδέτερος έχουν τάση σε σχέση με τη γείωση, δλδ μετράω φάση-γείωση και ουδέτερο-γείωση και τα δύο είναι υπό τάση, 57V το ένα και 67V το άλλο (δε θυμάμαι τώρα ποιο πάει σε ποιο), είναι ορθό όμως αυτό;



Οι τάσεις που μετράς είναι εξωπραγματικές.
Έπρεπε να μετράς:
φάση-ουδέτερος: 230.
φάση-γείωση: 230.
ουδέτερο-γείωση: 0. (άντε το πολύ να μετρήσεις 2 βολτ ας πούμε.)

----------


## Xarry

Δοκιμασε σε μια πριζα το πολυμετρο σου αν δουλευει σωστα.
Στα 57 και 67 δεν νομιζω να αναβει λαμπα.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Καταρχήν 

α) βλέπεις τα χαρακτηριστικά των λαμπών σου  . Τι τάση λειτουργίας είναι ??
β) μετράς  σε λειτουργία την τάση στα άκρα  . Πρέπει να είναι  περίπου ίδια .

 Αν η τάση λειτουργίας της λάμπας είναι ίδια με την τάση που εφαρμόζεις  στην λάμπα όλα είναι καλά .
τώρα γιατί καίγονται  ??   

 Δοκίμασε να τις ανάβεις με ρυθμιστή φωτινότητας dimmer που θα στο εγκαταστήσει ηλεκτρολόγος και θα τις ανάβεις  απο εκεί .   Οι λάμπες όταν  είναι κρύες κατά το άναμα τραβάνε στιγμιαία περισσότεροι ενταση μέχρι να ζεσταθεί το νύμα . έτσι έχουμαι κατά το άναμα συνήθως το κάψιμο των λαμπών .

----------


## kosg

Εφόσον οι δύο λάμπες ανάβουν μαζί από τον ίδιο διακόπτη, και καίγεται συχνά μόνο η μία, κάνε τον κόπο να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στην λάμπα που δεν καίγεται, και πες μας.
Ίσως κάποιος ουδέτερος σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## dmitspan

> Εφόσον οι δύο λάμπες ανάβουν μαζί από τον ίδιο διακόπτη, και καίγεται συχνά μόνο η μία, κάνε τον κόπο να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στην λάμπα που δεν καίγεται, και πες μας.
> Ίσως κάποιος ουδέτερος σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.



είναι ίδιες ακριβώς με την άλλη, αυτό μου προκαλεί εντύπωση

----------


## stom

Για να μην λεμε οτι ναναι, ο λαμπτηρας πυρακτωσεως ειναι μια απλη κατασκευη, που εχει τους εξης τροπους να καει.
1. Μηχανικη καταπονηση
Αν η λαμπα κουνιεται, και κυριως χτυπαει κάπου τοτε καιγεται γρηγορα λογω μηχανικης καταπονησης του νηματος.
2. Υπερταση. Αν για οποιαδηποτε λογο η ταση που εφαρμοζεται πανω της ξεπερναει καποια ορια τοτε το νημα υπερθερμαινεται, λιωνει και κοβεται.
3. Ελλειπης ψυξη. Αν η λαμπα βρισκεται σε καποιο μονωμενο σημειο που δεν επιτρεπει την ευκολη μεταδοση της θερμοτητας στο περιβαλλον, τοτε η θερμοκρασια του νηματος αυξανεται με αποτελεσμα να καει. Εδω καποιο ρολο παιζει και το ντουι, οχι μεγαλο ομως.
4. Συχνες εναυσεις. Οταν η λαμπα κρυωσει και ξαναναψει τοτε το νημα υποκειται σε θερμικο σοκ. Επισης οταν το νημα ειναι κρυο εχει χαμηλοτερη αντισταση με αποτελεσμα να τραβαει στην αρχη λιγο μεγαλυτερο ρευμα. Γιαυτο ειναι συχνο φαινομενο οι λαμπες να καιγονται αμεσως μολις  τις αναψουμε, ειδικοτερα οταν εχει κρυο...
5. Κατασκευαστικες αστοχιες. Εαν το νημα εχει κατασκευαστικες ατελειες θα κοπει πιο γρηγορα. Ειναι εφικτο να φτιαχτουν νηματα μακρας διαρκειας, αλλα κοστιζουν περισσοτερο.
6. Απωλεια αδρανους αεριου, κυριως απο κατασκευαστικες ατελειες.

----------


## panosve

παιδια και στο δικο μου σπιτι περιπου το ιδιο συμβαινει οχι με τις λαμπες αλλα με τις τασεις. στις πριζες μερικων δωματιων οι τασεις ειναι περιπου L-GND=120V N-GND=110V ενω παρολαυτα δουλευουν ενταξει(...ετσι πιστευω).

----------


## Πανάγος

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι κάτι η κάπου δεν μετράτε σωστά, δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι τάσεις στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## stom

Υπαρχει προβλημα με τη γειωση του σπιτιου σου. Να καλεσεις ηλεκτρολογο επειγοντως.

----------


## panosve

σιγουρα δεν υπαρχουν αυτες οι τασεις σε κανονικη λειτουργια αλλα ετσι ειναι. παντως χρησιμοποιησα το πολυμετρο ως βολτομετρο, και μετρησα τις τασεις. το προβλημα ξεκινησε καθως οταν αγγιζω τον απορροφητηρα(ινοξ) και την κουζινα με χτυπαει ελαφρα το ρευμα, οπως και οταν αγγιζω τον απορροφητηρα με τη βρυση που τρεχει. φαινεται να ειναι λογω ουδετερωσης αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω.

----------


## panosve

επισης γιατι δεν μου δημιουργει προβλημα στο ρελε διαφυγης;

----------


## stom

Με το ρευμα ΔΕΝ παιζουμε. Κινδυνευεις.
Δεν επιτρεπεται να σε τιναζουν οι συσκευες
Το ρελε διαφυγης ελεγχει το ισοζυγιο μεταξυ ουδετερου και φασης.
Η ταση επιστρεφει απο την κακη γειωση και μπορει να ειναι διαρροη του γειτονα.
Ο ηλεκτρολογος θα κρινει αν ειναι τοπικο το προβλημα ή θα πρεπει να κληθει η ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Xarry

> Ο ηλεκτρολογος θα κρινει αν ειναι τοπικο το προβλημα ή θα πρεπει να κληθει η ΔΕΗ.



 Ο μηχανικος ηλεκτρολογος γιατι ο ηλεκτρολογος της γειτονιας ολα ενταξει θα τα βρει.

----------


## panosve

και γιατι δεν συμβαινει σε ολες τις  πριζες;και οχι σε διπλανα δωματια;
σε μονοκατοικια μενω και ο γειτονας ειναι σχετικα μακρια, μπορει να επηρρεαζει ετσι;κι αν ναι πως;

----------


## stom

Και που να ξερει κανεις απο μακρυα τι ομορφιες εχουν γινει στην εγκατασταση σου?
Για το γειτονα, δεν εννοοω να πας να τον δειρεις/πυροβολησεις.  :Unsure: 

Οσο για τον ηλεκτρολογο, ολοι σε μια γειτονια μενουν, ειναι τωρα αυτο κριτηριο?

----------


## -nikos-

> είναι ίδιες ακριβώς με την άλλη, αυτό μου προκαλεί εντύπωση



σιγουρα υπαρχει μια περιπτοση=η συνδεση της ενλογο λαμπας ειναι στην ιδια ασφαλεια-τροφοδοσια με καποιο 
ενεργοβορο μοτερ [πληντιριου η ηλεκτρικης κουζινας η κατι αλλο παρομοιο]που διμιουργει τις υπερ-υποτασεις οταν 
περνει μπρος και επιρεαζει αμεσα τον χρονο ζωης της λαμπας.κλασσικη περιπτοση οικονομιας καλοδιων και εγκαταστασης.

----------


## stom

Το ακουσαμε ΚΑΙ αυτο.
Εχουν οι κουζινες ενεργοβορα μοτερ.
Και τα πλυντηρια κανουν υπερτασεις και καινε τις λαμπες.
Οι οποιες ειναι στο ιδιο κυκλωμα με το πλυντηριο.
Μαλιστα.

Το πανθεον των αγνοουμενων χρηστων συνεχιζεται.

----------


## -nikos-

> Το ακουσαμε ΚΑΙ αυτο.
> Εχουν οι κουζινες ενεργοβορα μοτερ.
> Και τα πλυντηρια κανουν υπερτασεις και καινε τις λαμπες.
> Οι οποιες ειναι στο ιδιο κυκλωμα με το πλυντηριο.
> Μαλιστα.
> 
> Το πανθεον των αγνοουμενων χρηστων συνεχιζεται.



εσυ μαλον εισαι απο αυτους που συνδεουν στην ιδια γραμμη 
κουζινες+φωτισμους+πλυντηρια+πριζες *και σου θιξαμε την τεχνη.......*
αλλα απο κανενα ηλεκτρολογο σαν και του λογου σου ψαχνεται ο ανθροπος.

----------


## thespyros

ΑΜΕΣΑ καλεσε ηλεκτρολογο

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση η ΔΕΗ να σου φέρει από την Πτολεμαΐδα μια ξεχωριστή γραμμή για να ανάψεις τη λάμπα σου; Οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές του σπιτιού σου και αυτές του γείτονα, στην ίδια γραμμή δεν είναι ενωμένες; Ή οι ασφάλειες του πίνακα έχουν και δράση μετασχηματιστή και απομονώνουν τα δυο καλώδια μεταξύ τους; ( ! )

----------


## stom

Εγω τουλαχιστον μια σχεση με τη τεχνη εχω. Εσυ παλι οχι.
Και ειναι η τελευταια φορα που ασχολουμαι να διαβασω τα αγννοουμενα ετσι κιαλλιως μηνυματα σου.

----------


## Nemmesis

κοιτα.. εμεις απο εδω πτολεμαιδα εχουμε ενα εργοστασιο για τα μοτερ και ενα για της λαμπες... χαχα..
αλλα δεν εννοει αυτο ο νικος.. σε μερικα σπιτια αν παρατηρισεις πχ οταν ξεκιναει το ψυγειο κανουν οι λαμπες ενα βυθισμα, βεβαια αυτο μπορει να οφειλεται σε 100 λογους ενας απο τους οποιους ειναι και το οτι ειναι σε κοινες γραμμες.. πχ καπου μια ενωση εχει χαλασωσει και μολις αλλαζει το φορτιο αλλαζει και η ταση.. τωρα μου ηρθε στο μυαλο που μια φορα με πηραν τηλεφωνο να παω να δω ενα κλιματιστικο που στα καλα καθουμενα εκανε reset... φανταστειτε σε μια εναμησαρα γραμη ειχαν ενα 18ινβερτ τηλεωραση και ηχοσυστημα και ειχαν τρυπισει και μεσα στο κουτι της μπριζας για να δωσουν ρευμα και στο πισω δωματιο υπολογιστες φωτισμο κλπ κλπ... αντε να τους πισεις οτι ειναι προβλημα της γραμμης αφου το μονο που εσβινε ηταν το κλιματιστικο... μου φεραν και τον ηλεκτρολογο και προσπαθουσε να μου πει οτι τα εχει σωστα...

----------


## FILMAN

Παναγιώτη, καμιά λάμπα δεν καίγεται από πτώση τάσης. Εδώ μιλάμε για υπερτάσεις. Η υπέρταση που δημιουργεί μια συσκευή κατά το άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο δεν είναι καταστροφική για μια λάμπα πυρκτώσεως διότι πολύ απλά έχει πολύ μικρή διάρκεια. Πέραν αυτού, η χαμηλή σύνθετη αντίσταση του δημόσιου δικτύου περιορίζει κατά πολύ το πλάτος των αιχμών αυτών. Επίσης οι συσκευές αυτές (π.χ. πλυντήρια) είναι εφοδιασμένες με φίλτρα που περιορίζουν ακόμα περισσότερο την "αποστολή" των υπερτάσεων προς το δίκτυο.

----------


## Nemmesis

πολυ σωστα αυτα που λες..αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι ο Νικος δεν εννοει πως η πτωσεις τασης προερχονται απο το δημοσιο δικτυο αλλα απο καποια ενωση μεσα στο σπιτι... επισης πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες για τις υπερτασεις, απλα εγω "παρασυρθηκα" και ξεχασα να πω οτι το θεμα υπερτασεις στην ουσια σχεδον δεν υπαρχει, ευτυχως το ανεφερες εσυ.
στο μονο που εχω μια διαφορετικη αποψη ειναι οτι οι πτωσεις τασης δεν επιρεαζουν την ζωη της λαμπα(δεν λεω οταν γενικα δουλευουμε την λαμπα σε χαμηλωτερη ταση απο την ονομαστικη).. απο την στιγμη που η βυθιση ειναι αρκετη ωστε να κρυωσει τοσο το νημα βγαζοντας λιγοτερο φως πιστευω οτι η διαφορα αυτης της θερμοκρασιας ακομα και για 1sec ειναι ικανα να ταλαιπωρησει μια λαμπα εαν γινεται επανειλημμενα

----------


## -nikos-

για καθηστε ρε παιδια ,,,,αν η λαμπα ειναι συνδεμενη στον διακοπτη
αναποδα[ουδετερος στον διακοπτη και φαση στην επιστροφη]και στην ιδια γραμμη 
ειναι και το πληντιριο,,,οταν περνει μπρος το πληντιριο με αναμενη την λαμπα
δεν κανει αποτομη πτωση τασης και αποτομη επαναφωρα της στην λαμπα
με μια ιδεα υπερτασης αφου το ρευμα ακολουθει παντα την συντομοτερη οδο,,,
και φιλιππε για τον ιδιο ακριβος λογο ο πινακας διαχωριζει τις γραμμες σε υψηλης
καταναλωσης....
για σκευτητε λιγο τι λετε 
δεν ειναι ολα ισιομα ,,,αν ηταν ετσι ακομα μερικοι μεγαλομαστορες θα βαζαν παροχες
με ΜΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ οπως πριν 40χρονια,,,
μπορει να μην ειμαι επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρολογος αλλα το σωστο το
ξερω καλυτερα απο αυτους που δινωντας την χαμηλοτερη προσφωρα στην
οικοδομη βγαζουν περισωτερα χρηματα απο αυτους που κανουν σωστη δουλεια.
μαγκια τους,,, αλλα δεν θα τους δικαιωσω κιολας

----------


## FILMAN

> για καθηστε ρε παιδια ,,,,αν η λαμπα ειναι συνδεμενη στον διακοπτη
> αναποδα[ουδετερος στον διακοπτη και φαση στην επιστροφη]και στην ιδια γραμμη 
> ειναι και το πληντιριο,,,οταν περνει μπρος το πληντιριο με αναμενη την λαμπα
> δεν κανει αποτομη πτωση τασης και αποτομη επαναφωρα της στην λαμπα
> με μια ιδεα υπερτασης αφου το ρευμα ακολουθει παντα την συντομοτερη οδο



Καμία σχέση. Καμία όμως.

----------


## -nikos-

καμια σχεση με τι????με πιο ?????
μην απαντας μονο απο εμπαθια,,εξηγισε τι ενοης

----------


## yanis

αν στο σπίτι σου στις πριζες μετρας κανονικά 220-230
τότε έχεις μάλλον πρόβλημα με τη συνδεσμολογία...
δες μήπως  σύνδεσες σε σείρα τις λάμπες?  γιατι αλλιως δέν εξηγείται..

----------


## FILMAN

> καμια σχεση με τι????με πιο ?????
> μην απαντας μονο απο εμπαθια,,εξηγισε τι ενοης



Ποια εμπάθεια μωρέ, θα με τρελάνεις; Τι σχέση έχει αν δώσεις ουδέτερο στον διακόπτη; Άμα αντιστρέψεις φάση - ουδέτερο τα 220 με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο παύουν να είναι 220; Ποιος είναι ο συντομότερος δρόμος σ' αυτή την περίπτωση και τί σχέση έχει με τις υπερτάσεις; Ένας αχταρμάς όλα!

----------


## kosg

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω(λόγω ασχετοσύνης), γιατί καίγεται συνέχεια *μόνο* η μία λάμπα από τις δύο, ενώ ελέγχονται και οι δύο από τον ίδιο διακόπτη.
Εάν υπήρχε θέμα "υπερτάσεων",  γιατί κάνει διακρίσεις(η υπέρταση),και καίει συχνά την *ίδια* λάμπα, και η άλλη μένει ανέπαφη;
Tα 67volt που μέτρησε στα άκρα *και* των δύο λαμπών μεταξύ επιστροφής-ουδετέρου, σε τι μπορεί να οφείλεται;
Άντε πάλι θα ξημεροβραδιαστώ με το βιβλίο της ηλεκτροτεχνίας! :Think:

----------


## -nikos-

μην τα περνεις αποσπασματικα αλλα σαν συνολο 
δεν ειπα οτι αν συνδεθει με τον ουδετερο στον διακοπτη οτι 
δεν θα αναψει η λαμπα η οτι θα καει ....ειπα οτι *ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙ* 
*ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΗ ΟΔΟ* και οταν παραληλα με το πληντιριο 
ειναι συνδεδεμενη μια λαμπα με *ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ* επιρεαζεται 
αμεσα απο τα φορτια του πληντιριου,,,,,,
λιπων πιο απο ολα ειναι ασχετο ????

----------


## -nikos-

> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω(λόγω ασχετοσύνης), γιατί καίγεται συνέχεια *μόνο* η μία λάμπα από τις δύο, ενώ ελέγχονται και οι δύο από τον ίδιο διακόπτη.
> Εάν υπήρχε θέμα "υπερτάσεων", γιατί κάνει διακρίσεις(η υπέρταση),και καίει συχνά την *ίδια* λάμπα, και η άλλη μένει ανέπαφη;
> Tα 67volt που μέτρησε στα άκρα *και* των δύο λαμπών μεταξύ επιστροφής-ουδετέρου, σε τι μπορεί να οφείλεται;
> Άντε πάλι θα ξημεροβραδιαστώ με το βιβλίο της ηλεκτροτεχνίας!



βραχικυκλομα τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι.

----------


## -nikos-

> σιγουρα δεν υπαρχουν αυτες οι τασεις σε κανονικη λειτουργια αλλα ετσι ειναι. παντως χρησιμοποιησα το πολυμετρο ως βολτομετρο, και μετρησα τις τασεις. το προβλημα ξεκινησε καθως οταν αγγιζω τον απορροφητηρα(ινοξ) και την κουζινα με χτυπαει ελαφρα το ρευμα, οπως και οταν αγγιζω τον απορροφητηρα με τη βρυση που τρεχει. φαινεται να ειναι λογω ουδετερωσης αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω.



100% βραχυκυκλομα
βεβεα καποιοι θα πουνε ''ε και τι εγινε  ρευμα και το ενα ρευμα και το αλλο γιατι
να καει η λαμπα αφου 220 ειναι η ανωτερη ταση που μπορει να δεχτει''

----------


## kosg

> βραχικυκλομα τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι.



Που γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα, στα άκρα μόνο της μίας λάμπας; Πως γίνεται η άλλη να ανάβει και να μην καίγεται;
Αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα, δεν θα έπεφτε η αυτόματη στον πίνακα;

----------


## -nikos-

> 100% βραχυκυκλομα
> βεβεα καποιοι θα πουνε ''ε και τι εγινε ρευμα και το ενα ρευμα και το αλλο γιατι
> να καει η λαμπα αφου 220 ειναι η ανωτερη ταση που μπορει να δεχτει''



αλλα αν πουμε οτι το ρευμα του βραχυκικλοματος μεσα στα πηνια μιας αλλης ηλεκτρηκης
συσκευης μεσω αυτεπαγωγης και χωρητηκοτητας μικροφαραντ των καλωδιων του
πηνιου που ειναι μερικες εκατονταδες μετρα δημιουργει ακαριαια υπερταση που 
μπορει να ξεπερνα τα 280βολτ θα πουνε
''καλα τι λες,,τρελαθηκες η βαλθηκες να μας τρελανεις ?''

----------


## -nikos-

> Που γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα, στα άκρα μόνο της μίας λάμπας; Πως γίνεται η άλλη να ανάβει και να μην καίγεται;
> Αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα, δεν θα έπεφτε η αυτόματη στον πίνακα;



ειναι στα ορια της καταναλωσης και γινεται μεσα στον αποροφητηρα που οπως λεει
τον γαργαλαει το ρευμα.
η αυτοματη θα επεφτε αν ειχε σωμα τωρα εχει καποιο 
ελατοματικο μονοτικο η κατι παρομιο

----------


## kosg

> αλλα αν πουμε οτι το ρευμα του βραχυκικλοματος μεσα στα πηνια μιας αλλης ηλεκτρηκης
> συσκευης μεσω αυτεπαγωγης και χωρητηκοτητας μικροφαραντ των καλωδιων του
> πηνιου που ειναι μερικες εκατονταδες μετρα δημιουργει ακαριαια υπερταση που 
> μπορει να ξεπερνα τα 280βολτ  ''



Έχει δίκιο τελικά...πάω να ξεστραβωθώ να διαβάσω ηλεκτροτεχνία!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή κατά 999,9 % στην οροφή που είναι το φωτιστικό δεν υπάρχει γείωση άρα μέτρησες από κάπου αλλού γείωση αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό προς το παρόν εάν το όργανο σου που πρέπει να τεστάρεις δείχνει όπως λες τότε μέτρα και τάσι στις διπλανές εάν είναι κανονική τότε κάποια κακή επαφή σε ντουί φταίει ίσως να έχεις βιδώσει  μόνωση ,σε περίπτωση που οι διπλανές λάμπες έχουν και αυτές το ίδιο πρόβλημα έλεγχο σε διακόπτη η καλωδίωση . Η κακή επαφή καίει λάμπες λόγο θερμότητας

----------


## her

> μην τα περνεις αποσπασματικα αλλα σαν συνολο 
> δεν ειπα οτι αν συνδεθει με τον ουδετερο στον διακοπτη οτι 
> δεν θα αναψει η λαμπα η οτι θα καει ....ειπα οτι *ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙ* 
> *ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΤΕΡΗ ΟΔΟ* και οταν παραληλα με το πληντιριο 
> ειναι συνδεδεμενη μια λαμπα με *ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ* επιρεαζεται 
> αμεσα απο τα φορτια του πληντιριου,,,,,,
> λιπων πιο απο ολα ειναι ασχετο ????



 Ο διακόπτης αφήνει ή όχι να περάσεις ρεύμα προς την λάμπα. Ακόμα και αν ο διακόπτης είναι συνδεδεμένος στον ουδέτερο η λάμπα πάλι δεν θα ανάψει. Δεν έχει σχέση ο συντομότερος δρόμος που λες. Δηλαδή αν είχαμε 50Μ καλώδιο θα άλλαζε κάτι; Το πλυντήριο και το κάθε φορτίο είναι συνδεδεμένο παράλληλα στην λάμπα όπου η τάση είναι κοινή και στα δυο φορτία αλλά όχι το ρεύμα. Ο συλλογισμός σου είναι λάθος.

----------


## yanis

με βραχυκύκλωμα να μετράει τάση 68v????
και με βραχυκύκλωμα πέφτει η ασφάλεια ρε παιδιά δέ καίγεται η λάμπα...

----------


## yanis

Δημήτρη στις πρίζες του σπιτού σου τί ταση μετράς?

----------


## JOUN

> αλλα αν πουμε οτι το ρευμα του βραχυκικλοματος μεσα στα πηνια μιας αλλης ηλεκτρηκης
> συσκευης μεσω αυτεπαγωγης και χωρητηκοτητας μικροφαραντ των καλωδιων του
> πηνιου που ειναι μερικες εκατονταδες μετρα δημιουργει ακαριαια υπερταση που 
> μπορει να ξεπερνα τα 280βολτ θα πουνε
> ''καλα τι λες,,τρελαθηκες η βαλθηκες να μας τρελανεις ?''



Ελα;;;;
Τα παντα ολα αχταρμας... FILMAN που εισαι;; και ειναι αργα και βαριεμαι να γραφω...Απο που να αρχισεις και που να τελειωσεις..
ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ!

----------


## Manthosvf

η λαμπες πυρακτωσεως ειναι η οικονομιας μηπος η λαμπες ειναι σε σηρα λεω μηπος  kai pefth h tash σκεψης κανο  :Tongue2:  μαλον εχεις φαντασματα σπιτι  :Very Happy:

----------


## FILMAN

> Ελα;;;;
> Τα παντα ολα αχταρμας... FILMAN που εισαι;; και ειναι αργα και βαριεμαι να γραφω...Απο που να αρχισεις και που να τελειωσεις..
> ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ!



Όχι πες μου ρε Ιούνιε, τι του γράφεις τώρα; Το ήξερες εσύ ότι το ρεύμα είναι διαφορετικό σε διάφορα σημεία του ίδιου καλωδίου; Εγώ τώρα το έμαθα. Κάτι σαν το τραινάκι που κυλάει στις ράγες ένα πράμα. Έτσι, όπως περνάει σιγά σιγά η υπέρταση από το καλώδιο, βρίσκει πρώτα τη λάμπα και την καίει, αν η λάμπα είναι ενωμένη με φάση - ουδέτερο ανάποδα. Αν είναι ενωμένη κανονικά, η υπέρταση βρίσκει πρώτα τον διακόπτη, και δεν την καίει τη λάμπα! άσε πάλι αυτές οι διαβολικές αυτεπαγωγές και χωρητικότητες. Είναι τόσο κακές που έχουν μόνο έναν σκοπό στο μυαλό τους: Να καίνε λάμπες ανεβάζοντας την τάση. Αμ τα βραχυκυκλώματα; Εκεί να δεις! Όχι μόνο λόγω της ύπαρξής τους καίνε τη μια λάμπα αλλά όχι την άλλη παράλληλα, έχουν και 67V στα άκρα τους!

Άμα συνεχίσω να διαβάζω τέτοια θα αρχίσω επισκέψεις σε ψυχίατρο!

Και έχεις και τον άλλο που συμφωνεί ότι είναι ακριβώς έτσι, αλλά θα διαβάσει και ηλεκτροτεχνία!

----------


## -nikos-

αντι να πας σε ψυχιατρο [δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα]δωσε την δικη σου εξηγηση
για να λες μ@λ@κιες καλος εισαι

----------


## yanis

Δημήτρη στις πρίζες του σπιτού σου τί ταση μετράς?
θα μας πεις?

----------


## minusplus

> αντι να πας σε ψυχιατρο [δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα]δωσε την δικη σου εξηγηση
> για να λες μ@λ@κιες καλος εισαι



Νίκο νομίζω οτι έχεις ξεφύγει... δεν ειναι ωραίο να μιλάς ετσι για ανθρώπους που αποδεδειγμένα βοηθούν κ δίνουν λύσεις σε πολλά θέματα. Αλλά πέρα απο αυτό, τα λάθη πρέπει να διορθώνονται και ιδιαίτερα όταν μιλάμε για τάση δικτύου και απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους που μπορεί να μη γνωρίζουν τους κινδύνους.

----------


## -nikos-

> Νίκο νομίζω οτι έχεις ξεφύγει... δεν ειναι ωραίο να μιλάς ετσι για ανθρώπους που αποδεδειγμένα βοηθούν κ δίνουν λύσεις σε πολλά θέματα. Αλλά πέρα απο αυτό, τα λάθη πρέπει να διορθώνονται και ιδιαίτερα όταν μιλάμε για τάση δικτύου και απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους που μπορεί να μη γνωρίζουν τους κινδύνους.



και σε αυτους τους ανθροπους τι λεει ο φιλλιπος?
οτι δεν τρεχει τιποτα αν συνδεσεις παραλληλα κουζινες+φωτισμους+πληντιρια+αποροφιτηρες
και τα βραχικυκλοματα ειναι ασχετα με τις ζημιες..........
ο φιλιπος γραφει οτι του κατεβει μονο και μονο για να με πικαρει 
εχω αδικο που λεω οτι γραφει μ@λ@κ&ες ???

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 

Αντι να λεμε μεταξυ μας αλλαλα μανταλλαλα και αυτο γιατι ειμαστε μακρυα απο τον ΠΑΘΩΝΤΑ , ειναι καλυτερα να παρει εναν  *ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ* να ριξει μια ματια πρωτα στον πινακα μηπως και εχει απο τον καιρο λασκαρει καμια βιδα απο καμια ασφαλεια η απο την μπαρα του ουδετερου και εχει σκαμπανεβασματα το κυκλωμα . Και μετα να δει τι θα κανει με τα υπολοιπα . Επισης για το μυρμιγκιασμα που δεχεται οταν ακουμπαει το μεταλικο μερος των ηλεκτρικων συσκευων ' να ριξει και ενα ματι στη γειωση του σπιτιου στην ραβδο που ειναι καρφωμενη στο χωμα (κατω απο τον μετρητη σηνηθως) μην τυχων και δεν κανει επαφη ο αγωγος της γειωσης λογω οξιδωσης η κομμενου αγωγου (καλωδιου) . και αν εκει δεν εχει προβλημα να κανει ελεγχο στις συνδεσεις των συσκευων που ακουμπαει και μυρμιγκιαζει . Η ακομα και στις πριζες μην τυχων εχει εκει το προβλημα . 

προσθεστε και διορθωστε τυχων λαθη συναδελφοι .

----------


## JOUN

> και τα βραχικυκλοματα ειναι ασχετα με τις ζημιες..........



To μονο σωστο που εγραψες μεχρι τωρα..(Ακομη και αυτο το εγραψες κατα λαθος..)
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ τα βραχυκυκλωματα ειναι ασχετα με το αν θα καει μια λαμπα η οχι και δεν επιβαρυνουν καθολου την λαμπα αλλα μονο τα καλωδια..

----------


## FILMAN

> αντι να πας σε ψυχιατρο [δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα]δωσε την δικη σου εξηγηση
> για να λες μ@λ@κιες καλος εισαι







> και σε αυτους τους ανθροπους τι λεει ο φιλλιπος?
> οτι δεν τρεχει τιποτα αν συνδεσεις παραλληλα κουζινες+φωτισμους+πληντιρια+αποροφιτηρες
> και τα βραχικυκλοματα ειναι ασχετα με τις ζημιες..........
> ο φιλιπος γραφει οτι του κατεβει μονο και μονο για να με πικαρει 
> εχω αδικο που λεω οτι γραφει μ@λ@κ&ες ???



Ένα λινκ αξίζει όσο χίλιες λέξεις...
Πάρτε μια γεύση από τις γνώσεις, τις ικανότητες, και την αντίληψη του εν λόγω κυρίου πατώντας *εδώ*...

Υ.Γ. Ιούνιε, τί εμπάθεια είναι αυτή εναντίον του Νίκου; Πώς είναι δυνατόν να του λες έτσι στην ψύχρα ότι δεν γράφει τίποτα σωστό; Κι εσύ για ψυχίατρο είσαι μου φαίνεται!  :Lol:

----------


## -nikos-

o φιλιπος και ο κολαουζος του  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## FILMAN

Ξέχασες το Δημήτρη (minusplus), που τον πλήρωσα για να με υποστηρίξει.

----------


## yanis

τελικα το προβλημα λύθηκε?
 :Laugh:

----------


## JOUN

> o φιλιπος και ο κολαουζος του



 Nαι βεβαια,ξερεις εγω και ο Φιλλιπος ειμαστε κολληταρια που δεν εχουμε διαφωνησει ποτε ετσι δεν ειναι Φιλλιπε;

----------


## kosg

> Και έχεις και τον άλλο που συμφωνεί ότι είναι ακριβώς έτσι, αλλά θα διαβάσει και ηλεκτροτεχνία!



Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις την πλάκα, να σου βάζω και χαμογελαστές φατσούλες άλλη φορά στο μηνύμα!
Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει, ποιός είναι ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα?
Μήπως είναι να μοιράζεις ειρωνικές γνώσεις στους άσχετους σαν και μένα?
Κάθε μέρα 10 το πρωί (νταν), "χτυπάς κάρτα" στο forum!
Εν μέρη , σε καταλαβαίνω, υπάρχει πολύ ανεργία.
Θα σου πρότεινα, να ζητήσεις τακτικές αποδοχές από τους διαχειρηστές του forum.
Eίναι κρίμα, τόσος κόπος, κάθε μέρα, να πάει χαμένος! :Biggrin: 

Υ.Γ. Δάφνη -Καλαμάκι είναι κοντά(κάνα 20 λεπτο).
Δεν πετάγεσαι να βοηθήσεις τον άνθρωπο με τις λάμπες του.
Άντε, είναι ευκαιρία για κανένα μεροκάματο! :Drool:

----------


## FILMAN

> Nαι βεβαια,ξερεις εγω και ο Φιλλιπος ειμαστε κολληταρια που δεν εχουμε διαφωνησει ποτε ετσι δεν ειναι Φιλλιπε;



Ναι! Ποτέ! Ποτέ των ποτών! Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μετασχηματιστές απομόνωσης 220 - 220 και την τάση που υπάρχει ( ; ) μεταξύ πρωτεύοντος - δευτερεύοντος!

Είδες, δεν ξεχνάω!  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις την πλάκα, να σου βάζω και χαμογελαστές φατσούλες άλλη φορά στο μηνύμα!
> 
> (Καλά θα κάνεις. Η πλάκα ποια ακριβώς ήταν; )
> 
> Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει, ποιός είναι ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα?
> 
> (Έλα μου ντε! )
> 
> Μήπως είναι να μοιράζεις ειρωνικές γνώσεις στους άσχετους σαν και μένα?
> ...



Χρόνος μου λείπει, όχι λεφτά. Δυστυχώς εγώ συνηθίζω να κοιτάω τους άλλους στα μάτια, όχι στην τσέπη... Εκτός αν μου προτείνεις να ζητήσω από το αφεντικό να μ' αφήσει να φύγω την ώρα της δουλειάς για να πάω να φτιάξω κάτι άσχετο. Εκτός δουλειάς ελεύθερος χρόνος δεν υπάρχει. Εξ ου και η απουσία μου από το φόρουμ.

Τελικά εσύ γιατί στράβωσες; Α, ναι, θυμήθηκα, σου προσβάλαμε το μέντορα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Σε δική μου περίπτωση καίγονταν τακτικά οι λάμπες σε ένα πολύφωτο και στο μπάνιο. Η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε με αλλαγή εταιρείας λαμπτήρων, αλλαγή ντουί, κόψιμο μικρού μήκους καλωδίων στην άκρη των συνδέσεων (είχαν μαυρίσει τα σύρματα) και  αλλαγή διακόπτη. Τι έφταιγε ... ξαναδιαβάζω όλες τα σχόλια του θέματος αλλά δεν έβγαλα συμπέρασμα.
G

[off topic]




> Για δες πόσα ποστ έχω εκτός 9:30 - 17:00 τις καθημερινές ή τα Σαββατοκύριακα ...



Εντός του 2011 είναι 11 καταχωρήσεις, κυρίως λόγω του πειραματισμού με μC και αρκετές στις 26/1/2011. Να τις "αναφέρω";

Υ.Γ. μήπως είναι καλύτερα να "συνεισφέρουμε" παρά να μετράμε τι και πότε κάνουν οι άλλοι;
[/off topic]

----------


## JOUN

> Ναι! Ποτέ! Ποτέ των ποτών! Ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για μετασχηματιστές απομόνωσης 220 - 220 και την τάση που υπάρχει ( ; ) μεταξύ πρωτεύοντος - δευτερεύοντος!
> 
> Είδες, δεν ξεχνάω!



Eγω παντως ξεχναω..Ειλικρινα δεν θυμαμαι να ειχαμε ποτε διαφωνια για κατι τετοιο..

----------


## JOUN

> Σε δική μου περίπτωση καίγονταν τακτικά οι λάμπες σε ένα πολύφωτο και στο μπάνιο. Η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε με αλλαγή εταιρείας λαμπτήρων, αλλαγή ντουί, κόψιμο μικρού μήκους καλωδίων στην άκρη των συνδέσεων (είχαν μαυρίσει τα σύρματα) και  αλλαγή διακόπτη. Τι έφταιγε ... ξαναδιαβάζω όλες τα σχόλια του θέματος αλλά δεν έβγαλα συμπέρασμα.
> G



Ολα αυτα που αναφερεις εφταιγαν,το καθενα απο λιγο.Να υποθεσω οτι μιλαμε για ντουι Ε14 σωστα;

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=FILMAN;


τελικα γιατι κατα την γνωμη σου καιγωνται οι λαμπες ???
ολα μας τα ειπες εκτος απο αυτο.

----------


## -nikos-

> Ολα αυτα που αναφερεις εφταιγαν,το καθενα απο λιγο.Να υποθεσω οτι μιλαμε για ντουι Ε14 σωστα;



ολα απο λιγο....αχταρμας δηλαδη.

----------


## -nikos-

λιπων για να λιξει το θεμα να θυμουνται μερικοι οτι το νομισμα εχει 
δυο οψεις ΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ
δεν θα συνεχεισω στο παρων θεμα για τι ειπα οτι ειχα να πω για τις λαμπες...

----------


## Apache

Πρωτον  στην εν λόγω εγκατάσταση υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα (και επικίδυνο) έφ όσον μεταλλικά μέρη των συσκεύων "γαργαλάνε".Αυτο σημαίνει έλλειψη ή κακή γείωση της εγκατάστασης και χρειάζετζαι άμεσα αποκατάσταση.Αυτό φαίνεται και απο τις μeτρήσεις μεταξύ φάσης και γείωσης και μεταξύ ουδετέρου και γείωσης. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ένδειξη πρέπει να είναι 220 VAC.
Τώρα γιατί καίγονται οι λάμπες??
Αν δεν λάβουμε υπ όψιν κατασκευαστικές ατέλειες τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα υπερθέρμανσης και ΜΟΝΟΝ!Η υπερθέρμανση μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κακό αερισμό του χώρου ή του φωτιστικού που είναι η λάμπα.Σε οξειδωμένες ή καμένες επαφές του ντουί ή του καλωδίου σύνδεσης.Αν ένα απο αυτα είναι οξειδωμένο δημιουργείται υπερθέρμανση και το αποτέλεσμα είναι νε μεταφερθεί το καρβούνιασμα σε όλα τα εφαπτόμενα μέρη και  να κάει ή λάμπα σύντομα .Αυτα πιστεύοντας οτι δεν μιλάμε για λάμπα 200W.

----------

GeorgeVita (17-05-11)

----------


## kosg

1.Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις την πλάκα, να σου βάζω και χαμογελαστές φατσούλες άλλη φορά στο μηνύμα!

(Καλά θα κάνεις. Η πλάκα ποια ακριβώς ήταν; )

1α. Ξέρω γω.Για να σου πω την αλήθεια, ΟΥΤΕ και γω κατάλαβα την πλάκα μου! :Think: 

2.Απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει, ποιός είναι ο ρόλος σου εδώ μέσα?

(Έλα μου ντε! )

2α. θα πρέπει να το το ψάξεις λίιιιγο παραπάνω.Η αυτογνωσία,ειναι μέγιστη αρετή!

3. Μήπως είναι να μοιράζεις ειρωνικές γνώσεις στους άσχετους σαν και μένα?

(Και ποια ακριβώς ήταν η "ειρωνική γνώση"; )

3α. η κάθε είδους εμπεριστατωμένη γνώση ,με συνοδεία μια ευχάριστης ειρωνικής νότας, προς κάθε αμόρφωτο(σαν και μένα), που τολμά να εκφέρει άποψη σ' αυτό το forum.


4.Κάθε μέρα 10 το πρωί (νταν), "χτυπάς κάρτα" στο forum!

(Λάθος, στις 9:30.)

4α. Μπα, δεν το ήξερα ότι ξυπνάς ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ νωρίς.Τα τεχνικά συνεργεία ξεκινουν δουλειά από τις 07:00...αλλά, ζητώ συγνώμη, γιατί ξέχασα, ο mr FILMAN ανήκει στην κατηγορία Τσακ Νορρις: δεν ξυπνάει ποτέ, γιατί πολύ απλά "κοιμάται" με το ένα μάτι ανοιχτό

5.Εν μέρη , σε καταλαβαίνω, υπάρχει πολύ ανεργία.

(Για σένα ίσως. Για μένα όχι. Σε περίπτωση που δεν το κατάλαβες, είμαι στο φόρουμ όσο είμαι στη δουλειά. Απλώς επειδή πολλή ώρα δεν έχω κάτι να φτιάξω, για να περάσει η ώρα ώσπου να σχολάσω, γράφω και διαβάζω. Για δες πόσα ποστ έχω εκτός 9:30 - 17:00 τις καθημερινές ή τα Σαββατοκύριακα και κρίνε.)

5.α Ένας FILMAN δεν έχει κάτι να φτιάξει??... βαριέται???...και η μόνη του ασχολία-τις ατελίωτες ώρες απραξίας στον χώρο "εργασίας" όπου με μόχθο "εργάζεται"- είναι να την λες στους άσχετους(σαν και μένα) αυτού του forum?(είδες...τελικά μπορω και γω να ειρωνευτώ...δεν έχεις ΜΟΝΟ εσύ αυτό το προνόμιο)

6. Θα σου πρότεινα, να ζητήσεις τακτικές αποδοχές από τους διαχειρηστές του forum.
Eίναι κρίμα, τόσος κόπος, κάθε μέρα, να πάει χαμένος! :Biggrin: 

(Άμα βαριόμουνα ήξερα και να μην το κάνω. Όσο για τα λεφτά, άμα αποφασίσω να γίνω ζητιάνος θα σε ειδοποιήσω. Πραγματικά άμα αυτό το έβλεπε κάποιος που με ξέρει θα έσκαγε στα γέλια - είμαι ίσως ο μόνος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο που δεν δίνει δεκάρα για τα λεφτά! )

6α. Άμα αποφασίσεις να γίνεις ζητιάνος, θα με ειδοποιήσεις?
Η "ζητιανιά" προυποθέτει εργασία στην οικοδομή...ξέρεις τι είναι η οικοδομή...έτσι???, ...είναι εκείνο το πράγμα που έχει ορόφους...στην αρχή ειναι κοκκινο με γκρι(τούβλα- μπετά), και μετά γίνεται ως δια μαγείας ΑΣΠΡΟ(μετά τον ψιλό σοβά)
Αλλά τι λέω ο μα....., δεν σου πάει η "ζητιανιά"...κάτσε εκεί στο γραφιάκι σου...ελπίζω να χει aircondition..μην "ιδρωκοπάς" μες το καλοκαίρι! :Biggrin:  


6.Χρόνος μου λείπει, όχι λεφτά.

6α. Τελικά...με μπερδεύεις
ΕΧΕΙΣ ή ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ χρόνο τις ατελίωτες ώρες που "βαριέσαι" μοναχός σου στο γραφειάκι???

Από λευτά...πως πας?Κονομάς τόσα πολλά απ' το γραφειάκι,ή μήπως στηρίζεσαι σε "αποθεματικά τρίτων"

7.Εκτός αν μου προτείνεις να ζητήσω από το αφεντικό να μ' αφήσει να φύγω την ώρα της δουλειάς για να πάω να φτιάξω κάτι άσχετο.

7. Δεν το πιστεύω... ο dr FILMAN έχει αφεντικό?!?!? :Blink: Με τον βασικό...σ' έχει?
Πάντως καλά θα ήταν, να "δραπετεύεις" που και που από το γραφειάκι, καλό θα σου κάνει...εκπληρώνοντας κάποια πολλαπλής τεχνικής φύσεως μέρέμέτία, έτσι απλά για να συνδιάζεις τις όποιες γνώσεις έχεις...με πρακτική(εκτός forum) εξάσκηση!

8.Εκτός δουλειάς ελεύθερος χρόνος δεν υπάρχει. 

8α. Δηλαδή τι εννοείς μ' αυτό."Δουλεύεις" μήπως "υπερωρίες''...ή μήπως εννοείς λόγο προσωπικής ζωής??
Υποθέτω το Νο 2!
Κατάλαβα... είσαι της κατηγορείας "μόλις χτυπήσουμε την κάρτα, "ρίχνουμε άγκυρα"...δεν πα να πέφτουν τα ρελλέ στα σπίτια των πελατών,...δεν πα να υπάρχουν βλάβες(τι είναι αυτό),...εσύ θα λες: *σxόλασα για σήμερα*!!!!


9. Τελικά εσύ γιατί στράβωσες;

9.α. "Τραβούσα" απ' το πρωί κάτι παροχές μέσα σε φρέατια...τι στα λέω, αφού *ξέρεις* από παροχές, και από *φρεάτια(το Google...είναι θησαυρός γνώσεων)*


10.Α, ναι, θυμήθηκα, σου προσβάλαμε το μέντορα...

10α. Μέντορας...ωραία λέξη!!
Το αφεντικό σου έτσι το προσφωνείς-καλοπιάνεις, όταν σε "συλλαμβάνει" να μοχθείς,ιδρωκοπάς,τυραννιέσαι,ταλαιπωρήσαι, μπροστά στο pc τις ατελείωτες και αφόρητες ώρες "εργασίας" στο γραφειάκι?
...ή μήπως όταν σε πλήρώνει, και από την χαρά σου χρησιμοποιείς υψήλου επιπέδου λέξεις...όπως το μέντορας!

Μια τελευταία απορία dr FILMAN, μου επιτρέπεις??
Πως γίνεται να βρίσκεσαι στην "σκιά" του αφεντικού σου, μ' όλες αυτές τις γνώσεις που σε διακατέχουν?
Πιθανολογώ πως θα είναι τραυματική και ψυχοφθόρα εμπειρία! :Crying:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ολα αυτά που αναφέρεις έφταιγαν, το καθένα από λίγο. Να υποθέσω οτι *μιλάμε για ντουί Ε14* σωστά;



Ναι, ντουί Ε14. Ο διακόπτης που άλλαξα αναβόσβηνε παλαιότερα 2 μικρές λάμπες οικονομίας. Εχω παρατηρήσει (δεν είμαι σίγουρος) ότι οι μικρές λάμπες οικονομίας καταπονούν τους διακόπτες. Μήπως δεν έχουν NTC θερμίστορ στο κύκλωμά τους;

Ο Δημήτρης (dmitspan) δεν μας είπε αν έχει νεώτερα.
G

----------


## JOUN

> Ναι, ντουί Ε14. Ο διακόπτης που άλλαξα αναβόσβηνε παλαιότερα 2 μικρές λάμπες οικονομίας. Εχω παρατηρήσει (δεν είμαι σίγουρος) ότι οι μικρές λάμπες οικονομίας καταπονούν τους διακόπτες. Μήπως δεν έχουν NTC θερμίστορ στο κύκλωμά τους;
> G



Tι ειπες τωρα..
Πριν αρκετο καιρο ειχα βαλει καμμια δεκαρια λαμπες οικονομιας Ε14 σε ενα χρονοδιακοπτη χωρις ρελε σκεπτομενος " ε σιγα η παφη του Χ/Δ λεει 16Α ωμικο φορτιο ποσο πια να την καταπονησουν 10 λαμπες οικονομιας ΠΟΛΥ επαγωγικου φορτιου βεβαια αλλα μιλαμε για συνολικη ισχυ καμμια 70-80W(VA ποιο σωστα)
Ε λοιπον με την δευτερη φορα κολλουσε η επαφη..Τελικα αναγκαστηκα και εβαλα ρελε αλλα δεν μου "εκατσε" η ολη ιστορια γιατι δεν καταλαβα τι παιχτηκε..
Ειχα βαλει πολλες περισσοτερες λαμπες οικονομιας χωρις προβλημα κατευθειαν στον Χ/Δ.Αυτες ομως ηταν Ε27!Κατι που δεν το ειχα σκεφτει τοτε..
Τωρα που το ειπες ομως ..πραγματι οι Ε14 πρεπει να ειναι πολυ "ασχημο" φορτιο τουλαχιστον στο ξεκινημα τους που υπαρχει σπινθηρας

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... λάμπες οικονομίας ... οι *Ε14* πρέπει να είναι πολύ "άσχημο" φορτίο τουλάχιστον στο ξεκίνημά τους



Νομίζω ότι "δεν υπάρχει χώρος και χρήμα" για "ευγενικά" εξαρτήματα στις "μικρές" E14.
G

----------


## JOUN

ΣΩΣΤΑ!!!

----------


## FILMAN

> Εντός του 2011 είναι 11 καταχωρήσεις, κυρίως λόγω του πειραματισμού με μC και αρκετές στις 26/1/2011. Να τις "αναφέρω";



Εεεεε, 26-1-2011 ήταν ...Τετάρτη!

----------


## FILMAN

> τελικα γιατι κατα την γνωμη σου καιγωνται οι λαμπες ???
> ολα μας τα ειπες εκτος απο αυτο.



Μα φυσικά επειδή ο γείτονας απέναντι έχει μουστάκι. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## FILMAN

> 1.Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις την πλάκα, να σου βάζω και χαμογελαστές φατσούλες άλλη φορά στο μηνύμα!
> 
> (Καλά θα κάνεις. Η πλάκα ποια ακριβώς ήταν; )
> 
> 1α. Ξέρω γω.Για να σου πω την αλήθεια, ΟΥΤΕ και γω κατάλαβα την πλάκα μου!
> 
> 
> (Α)
> 
> ...



Όχι, γιατί πολύ απλά είμαι το ακριβώς αντίθετο από σένα! Εγώ είμαι μετριόφρων και γνώστης, ενώ εσύ φουσκωμένος και άσχετος!

Καλή συνέχεια στη σταδιοδρομία σου!

----------


## FILMAN

Ιούνιε, οι επαφές των χρονοδιακοπτών και των ρελέ φαίνεται ότι έχουν ένα θέμα όταν στο φορτίο υπάρχουν πυκνωτές, οπότε κατά την ενεργοποίηση οι πυκνωτές αυτοί (που είναι άδειοι) ισοδυναμούν με στιγμιαίο βραχ/μα. Οι ηλεκτρονικές λάμπες έχουν πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης μετά την ανόρθωση. Με πολλές λάμπες παράλληλα η χωρητικότητα αυτή μπορεί να γίνει πολύ μεγάλη! Έχεις δει ρελέ που να αναφέρεται ότι η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα που μπορεί να υπάρχει παράλληλα με το φορτίο είναι π.χ. 100μF; Αν η κάθε λάμπα οικονομίας έχει 4.7μF, τα 100μF σημαίνουν μόνο 21 λάμπες! Και αυτό παρόλο που οι 21 λάμπες μπορεί να τραβάνε 1Α και το ρελέ να έχει επαφές 25Α! Δεν επιτρέπεται να βάλεις περισσότερες, όχι λόγω του ότι θα υπερβείς το μέγιστο ρεύμα λειτουργίας, αλλά λόγω του ότι υπερβαίνεις τη στιγμιαία αντοχή της επαφής! Το arc που δημιουργείται κατά το ακούμπημα των επαφών μπορεί να τις συγκολλήσει όπως συμβαίνει με μια πόντα ή μια ηλεκτροκόλληση! Η πλατίνα λιώνει πολύ εύκολα!

----------


## kosg

Γεια σου dr FILMAN...βλέπω πως με το που μπήκες στο γραφειάκι,και έπιασες "δουλειά"(που λέει ο λόγος δηλαδή)...τσουπ...,να και τα πρώτα μηνύματα!
Ηρέμησε,μην αγχώνεσε,... εδώ είναι το forum...δεν πάει πουθενά!!!
(για όσους δεν το κατάλαβαν, το forum για τον FILMAN...είναι, ό,τι το οξυγόνο για τα κύτταρα.Χωρίς οξυγόνο, το κύτταρο παύει να *υπάρχει!!*)
Πάμε λοιπόν εν τάχει...γιατί δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο(με τον όρο *χρόνο* εννοώ την ακαθόριστη κίνηση της ύπαρξης και των γεγονότων στο παρελθόν, το παρόν, και το μέλλον, με μονάδα μέτρησης το second,...και ΟΧΙ τον χρόνο όπως τον αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ, τις ατελίωτες ώρες "εργασιακής νοθρώτητας" στο γραφειάκι...έτσι dr FILMAN?? :Biggrin: 

1α. Ξέρω γω.Για να σου πω την αλήθεια, ΟΥΤΕ και γω κατάλαβα την πλάκα μου!

(Α)

1β. Καλά ξεκίνησες...η γνώση της Ελληνικής Αλφάβητος, είναι το ήμισυ των γνώσεων...ακολουθεί η προπαίδια!!

2α. θα πρέπει να το το ψάξεις λίιιιγο παραπάνω.Η αυτογνωσία,ειναι μέγιστη αρετή!

(Ναι!!!! Το Α πάνω το είδες;  :Lol:  )

2β. ...φυσικά και το είδα...περιμένω να φτάσεις στο Ω,...ακόμα να μάθεις την αλφάβητο????
Αααα....κατάλαβα προσπαθούσες να σου βγει σε χιούμορ,...αλλά τζίφος, καλύτερα ανέβασετo στο YouTube...όλο και κάποιος ταλαίπωρος θα γελάσει.Ουγκ!!!

3α. η κάθε είδους εμπεριστατωμένη γνώση ,με συνοδεία μια ευχάριστης ειρωνικής νότας, προς κάθε αμόρφωτο(σαν και μένα), που τολμά να εκφέρει άποψη σ' αυτό το forum.

(Ακριβώς γι αυτό το κάνω, για να μη σου προσφέρω τη γνώση με δυσάρεστη νότα...)

3β.  Εεε τότε, πρόσφερε την γνώση στον εαυτό σου για να ικανοποιηθείς!!!
Πάντα με μέτρο, έτσι??Γιατί πιθανολογώ πως μπορεί να σου αφήσει κουσούρι... :Tongue Smilie: 

4α. Μπα, δεν το ήξερα ότι ξυπνάς ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ νωρίς.Τα τεχνικά συνεργεία ξεκινουν δουλειά από τις 07:00...αλλά, ζητώ συγνώμη, γιατί ξέχασα, ο mr FILMAN ανήκει στην κατηγορία Τσακ Νορρις: δεν ξυπνάει ποτέ, γιατί πολύ απλά "κοιμάται" με το ένα μάτι ανοιχτό

(Σε περίπτωση που δεν το κατάλαβες, *δεν* δουλεύω σε τεχνικό συνεργείο. Και επίσης σε περίπτωση που δεν ξέρεις βασικά μαθηματικά (καθόλου απίθανο αυτό στην περίπτωσή σου), 17:00 - 9:00 = 8 ώρες...)

4β. το χω καταλάβει πως δεν δουλεύεις σε τεχν. συνεργείο...είπαμε πως δουλεύεις σε *γραφειάκι!!!*
Μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια και ίδια και γινόμαστε κουραστικοί εις το κοινό!!!
Απ' τα "βασικά μαθηματικά" που μου παραθέτεις πιο πάνω...αχ με μπερδεύεις πάλι...από τις 8 ώρες αφαίρεσε και τον *άγνωστο Χ*
(όπου Χ είναι ο χρόνος απραξείας,ενασχόλησης με τo forum,καφές,τσιγάρα,τουαλέτα(ψιλό ή χοντρό),διάβασμα,...και ξανά μανά forum), για να γίνει πιο ολοκληρωμένη η εξίσωση....δηλαδή να δούμε πόσο χρόνο καθαρής "εργασίας" προσφέρεις στον εργοδότη σου,...ωχ συγνώμη, λάθος διατύπωση,...εννοώ στο *αφεντικό σου*

5.α Ένας FILMAN δεν έχει κάτι να φτιάξει??... βαριέται???...και η μόνη του ασχολία-τις ατελίωτες ώρες απραξίας στον χώρο "εργασίας" όπου με μόχθο "εργάζεται"- είναι να την λες στους άσχετους(σαν και μένα) αυτού του forum?(είδες...τελικά μπορω και γω να ειρωνευτώ...δεν έχεις ΜΟΝΟ εσύ αυτό το προνόμιο)

(Μάλιστα! Όταν στο service που δουλεύει δεν του φέρνουν κάτι να φτιάξει, όχι, δεν έχει κάτι να φτιάξει! Ναι, δεν χαλάει κάτι για να το ξαναφτιάξει, ώστε να μην κάθεται! Ναι, βαριέται! Και ναι, τη λέει στους άσχετους σαν κι εσένα! Αυτογνωσία είπαμε! )

5β. Service?!?!Δουλειά με μέλλον δηλαδή...,τώρα ειδικά που η τιμές ενός καινούριου προιόντος είναι χαμηλότερες από την επισκευή τους...
Αααα , τώρα ίσως εξηγείται ο συχνά άδειος πάγκος "εργασίας" σου!!Αλλά δεν ανησύχω...στον πάγκο "εργασίας" του Ο.Α.Ε.Δ.(εν καιρό),κάτι ενδιαφέρον θα βρεις , π.χ. μια επιταγή ταμείου ανεργίας ίσως?
Είμαι θετικό και αισιόδοξο άτομο.Αν σου προσφέρει ευχαρίστηση στο να την λες σε άσχετους,χαίρομαι πραγματικά που συμβάλω σ' αυτό!
Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω πως έχεις άλλου είδους ικανοποιήσεις εκτός forum!! :Tongue2: 

(Το τι είναι οικοδομή το ξέρω από τα 12 μου χρόνια, αφού το πας έτσι, καθότι πατέρας οικοδόμος... Το "γραφειάκι" μου είναι ένας πάγκος επισκευών. Όχι, δεν έχω Α/C, έχω ανεμιστήρα.) 

Από 12 χρονών στην οικοδομή?Δηλαδή εννοείς πλάκες, μπετά,σίδερα,καλούπια,δοκάρια,κολώνες,τούβλα,σινάζ  ια,λαμπάδες,κλάπες,μαδέρια,σκαλωσίες,χοντρούς-ψιλούς σοβάδες,...που τα χεις δει αυτά...σε κάνα παραμύθι για 12χρονα??

 Όχι, δεν έχω Α/C, έχω ανεμιστήρα

...να βάλεις και ένα inverter στο ανεμιστηράκι,μην αρρωστήσεις όταν θα σαι ιδρωμένος(αν ιδρώσεις ποτέ)!!

Ναι για φαντάσου! Έχω αφεντικό! Δεν είμαι αυταπασχολούμενος! Γιατρέ, είναι θανατηφόρο; )

Καλά κάνεις και δεν βγαίνεις στο επαγγέλμα μόνος σου...χρειάζεται να χεις και μια Α συμπεριφορά προς τους πελάτες, που φυσικά εσύ δεν έχεις.
Οι σοβαρότεροι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες της ειδικότητας σου, θα σε "καταπίνανε αμάσητο"...άραξε λοιπόν στην ασφάλεια που σου προσφέρει το γραφειάκι!!!(όσο αυτό αντέξει,ετσίιι)

(Περαστικά! Αλλά έτσι είναι, άμα είσαι άσχετος από ρεύματα, ή άνεργος θα είσαι, ή ο χαμάλης της υπόθεσης! )

 ..ο χαμάλης χαίρεται να κονομάει από κάτι επιστημονάκια σαν και σένα...που για να καρφώσουν 5 ρόκα στον τοίχο, φοράνε κράνος,γάντια,γυαλιά,ωτασπίδες,...και στο τέλος θα χτυπήσουν 5 φορές το δάχτυλο...στο τέλος τα παρατάνε και φωνάζουν τον χαμάλη...και φυσικά εκεί θα πέσει "*ξεβράκωμα" !*

(Δίπλα μου τον έχω! )

...εγώ σε λίγο δίπλα μου θα έχω μια ρωσίδα.


Μια τελευταία απορία dr FILMAN, μου επιτρέπεις??
Πως γίνεται να βρίσκεσαι στην "σκιά" του αφεντικού σου, μ' όλες αυτές τις γνώσεις που σε διακατέχουν?
Πιθανολογώ πως θα είναι τραυματική και ψυχοφθόρα εμπειρία! :Crying: 

Όχι, γιατί πολύ απλά είμαι το ακριβώς αντίθετο από σένα!
Εγώ είμαι μετριόφρων και γνώστης, 

Aαα ρε μορφωμένε dr FILMAN... !!Όταν λες..."είσαι μετριόφρων"..., δεν ταιριάζει με την αμέσως επόμενη "έκρηξη μετριοφροσύνης" που λες πως "είσαι γνώστης" :Blink: 

ενώ εσύ φουσκωμένος και άσχετος!

Σωστά μάντεψες, η ασχετοσύνη μου έχει "φουσκώσει" την τσέπη :Biggrin: 

Καλή συνέχεια στη σταδιοδρομία σου!

Επίσης.

Αν υπάρξει περίπτωση(μετά από ανακαίνηση ξενοδοχείου) να πέσουν στα χέρια μου τίποτα παλιές τv σε μεγάλες ποσότητες θα στις στείλω για επισκευή, για να χεις να ασχολήσε στο γραφειάκι σου!!!

Σου φτιαξα την μέρα δεν μπορείς να πεις!Τέτοια "διαφήμιση" είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν σου έχει κάνει κανένας!εεε???
2153+ επισκέψεις στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα!

...λοιπόν την κάνω τώρα γιατί με περιμένει η ρωσίδα.

----------


## her

Ρε Κώστα, με συγχωρείς κιόλας, αλλά πας καλά ; τι σε νοιάζει εσένα αν δουλεύει σε service ή σε γραφειάκι; Αν έχει χρόνο ή όχι, αν έχει λεφτά, τι λέει το αφεντικό του, αν θα μείνει άνεργος. 
Αν καπνίζει και πίνει καφέ.
Έλεος ποια. Ούτε 12χρονα δεν κάνουν έτσι.

Η μήπως για τους παραπάνω λόγους καίγονται οι λάμπες ;

----------


## FILMAN

> Σωστά μάντεψες, η ασχετοσύνη μου έχει "φουσκώσει" την τσέπη
> ...λοιπόν την κάνω τώρα γιατί με περιμένει η ρωσίδα.



Μα λέω κι εγώ, πώς γίνεται να αντέχουν οι τσέπες και να μη σκίζονται! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Είσαι τόσο καλός που πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να το έχεις!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Άχρηστος σε όλα!

----------


## leosedf

Κωνσταντίνε μάζεψες 3 infraction όσα και τα ανάλογα post. Θα πρέπει να μάθεις να αυξάνεις το ποσοστό χρήσιμων μηνυμάτων στο σύνολο που έχεις. Αν φτάσεις και το προκαθορισμένο όριο infraction παίρνεις και δώρο.

Φίλιππε το θέμα σταματάει εδώ, το πρόβλημα βρήκα ποιο είναι, πρέπει να φωνάξει εναν καλό ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------

FILMAN (19-05-11)

----------

